# Anyone ever been asked to produce spare bulbs when in France



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am aware of the requirement to carry spare lamps (bulbs) when in France.

Has anyone here EVER been asked to produce them by "Monsieur French Rozzer" ??? 

Has anyone ever been fined for NOT having any ??? (or for not have beam deflectoras fitted for that matter??) 

Wont make any diference, I shall continue to carry a full set because it makes perfect sense, I am just curious to see if its an issue anyone has come across. 

Personal experiences ONLY please !! None of the, "My neighbours milkmans brother in laws workmates auntie got stopped once" type replies please :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

No, but quite a few times when I was trucking with Dangerous Goods, I had to show all of the safety equipment.
Sometimes this was at the port! :!:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think you will find that no one worries about you having a bulb kit until there is a light out, that is when the local or motorway plod get involved.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cabby

I appreciate that but what I am trying to ascertain is if anyone has ever actually been asked to produce/change a bulb  whilst in France, or is it another one of those "It exists in statute but we never bother to enforce it" rules that the French seem fond of? :wink:

I once had it explained to me that the French love rules, but choose which ones to obey, whereas the English hate rules but comply with every single one :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Anyone ever been asked to produce spare bulbs when in Fr*



Mrplodd said:


> Wont make any diference, I shall continue to carry a full set because it makes perfect sense,
> 
> :


As you say; it makes perfect sense to do so. Even if you can't change the bulbs yourself it is convenient to be able to provide a garage who can with the correct bulb. This, in our experience, can save time and frustration when your bulbs are not available locally.

I'm at a loss to know why people get their knickers in a twist over the list of requirements for travelling abroad. Each one of them is there for the best of reasons and is what most sensible people would carry anyway: spare glasses in case you break your current pair and so can't drive, a reflective jacket so that you're less likely to be splattered all over the road by a driver who fails to see you in your dark clothing, and so on.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Three years ago I was asked to produce a spare bulb, which I did have.
Rear tail light not working. 
I hit the fitting and it came on but gendarmerie wanted to see the bulb changed.
The problem was corrosion on the earth contact.
Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Personally I would like to see the same rule brought adopted here.

I am fed up to the back teeth of all these "one eyed monsters" driving around with NO lights on one side at the front amd/or rear !!! It was one of my pet hates when I was a Traffic Cop. 

It was always a source of amazement to me that when stopped and asked when the driver last checked there lights to get the reponse "It was MOT'ed in XXX " and the given date was many (as in sometimes six or more  ) months previous :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Three years ago I was asked to produce a spare bulb, which I did have.
> Rear tail light not working.
> I hit the fitting and it came on but gendarmerie wanted to see the bulb changed.
> The problem was corrosion on the earth contact.
> Dave p


What happens if you say "I do not know how to change it" - for most situations for me on a dark night it would be true - and "ADAC will be along soon with a spare?"

Do the police wait for ADAC?

Inability to change is much worse with an 'A' Class than a standard cab.

Geoff


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


no.


norm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope. Not in 20 years.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Three years ago I was asked to produce a spare bulb, which I did have.
> ...


You would be escorted to a service station or garage.
DAve p


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I work on the principal if I carry everything with me.

The I won't need it :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mrplodd

"whereas the *English* hate rules "

Do the residents of the rest of the United Kingdom act differently? 

Seriously, I agree that the number of vehicles on UK roads with lighting faults is catching up with those in Northern Cyprus - and that's going some!

I check mine on the car and the MH every time I reverse into the drive.

The rear lights are reflected in our house windows and the front ones in the windows of the house opposite.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been pulled three times in France, once in Spain, but no-one ever asked for a bulb kit.

I know HIDs and LEDs have a huge lifespan, but they are often not replaceable at the roadside, so will the fund seeking few still insist on seeing a bulb kit even if it doesn't actually fit?!

It is an interesting question though


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I got pulled over for failing to stop at a 'stop' sign.

The third thing the Gendarmette did was to check to see if beam deflectors were fitted, they were.

The first thing she did was to light up a Gauloise followed by using my door mirror to adjust her cap at a jaunty angle.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternnon spacerunner,


What happened next ? :wink: 

norm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

goldi said:


> Afternnon spacerunner,
> 
> What happened next ? :wink:
> 
> norm


He got fined €90 for not stopping at the STOP line. In the interest of his and others safety as she explained it to him.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

35 years in around France, Germany, Holland, Belgium, Spain Portugal and Italy. Driving commercially, on holiday, towing trailers and caravans.
Stopped only three times Ie: pulled over while in motion and asked for details where to, from, passport etc but never asked for bulbs.

Stopped more times by random roadside checks can't remember how many, but around 6 or 7. Car and caravan searched for 'contraband' once, opened boot and caravan door, they looked in and then told me to carry on. 
The others were routine, passports, driving licence etc, again never once asked for bulbs, or infact, anything else safety wise. Always carried what is required.

A few pounds against possible hassle, delays and fines is a good investment. Most of the stuff I would carry anyway.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

goldi said:


> Afternnon spacerunner,
> 
> What happened next ? :wink:
> 
> norm


Well.....I thought she said 9 euros, but it was 90 euros. That's when we fell out!! :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When I lost one of the brake lights on my 4' x 3' trailer Dorset Police invited me to take part in the Vehicle Defect Rectification Scheme {VDRS}as opposed to a FPN or summons. I of course chose the VDRS option, sorted it out, got it inspected at a MOT station, who thankfully didn't charge for stamping the form and I returned the completed form in due time to the Central Ticket office.
At the time I thought it was petty as there were another 4 brake lights working on the combination and the car ones were wholly visible as the trailer was unloaded. The stop was carried out by a female Sergeant mentoring a Probationer Constable who did all the checking of insurance, licence etc via his radio and issued the form.
The stupidity of course is that the trailer is not registered in any way so I could have used a different trailer or a lighting board for the inspection. I feel good though that I helped a young constable get some experience. At the end of the stop the Sergeant took me aside and asked my opinion of the Constables performance. I said to her he coped well and was polite. He was though more nervous during the process than me.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayc said:


> I said to her he coped well and was polite. He was though more nervous during the process than me.


He's most probably had the politeness knocked out of him already and replaced by sarcasm.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not carrying. My MH has LED or something supposed to last forever. 

And my four doors got xenon lights costing two arms and a leg. And you need a garage and tons of equipment to change the light bulb.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Bulbs*

Sat on the harbourside in Bolougne outside our camper and had an English couple ask if we had any bulbs with us.We had and gave them a stop/tail bulb.They had been stopped by the Police as thay had a faulty brake light.They would'nt let them go until they replaced the bulb!Lesson learnt!


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Never been asked but would always carry them as well as my warning triangle and hi-vis. I also alos carry jump leads and tow rope.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Yes Mr. Policeman,, you are totally correct. I will put on my handbrake, turn off all my lights, go to sleep and proceed in daylight to the nearest ....

What else can one do to comply - I am certainly not going to get my hands dirty at 2000, even if I have a spare bulb - if the policeman wants it fitted there and then he can wait for ADAC or DO IT HIMSELF.

Goodnight!

Geoff


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

so how do you know which bulbs are in the rear, thats the conversion bit all mine are sealed so i cant see what type they are at the back


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peaky said:


> so how do you know which bulbs are in the rear, thats the conversion bit all mine are sealed so i cant see what type they are at the back


Our habitation handbook lists them


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

better have a closer look at the handbook then, but i dont remember seeing any list of bulbs !!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

peaky said:


> so how do you know which bulbs are in the rear, thats the conversion bit all mine are sealed so i cant see what type they are at the back


There are only a few bulbs commonly used for rear lights and indicators, all of which would be available in an average petrol station or supermarket.

The most common are 21w/5w Stop/tail which have two filaments and pins that are diametrically opposed but offset in height to (supposedly) stop you fitting it the wrong way around; 21w Indicator/Stop/Reverse which again has diametrically opposed pins but of the same height; and a yellow version of this bulb which is used with a clear lens for indicators, here though the pins are not diametrically opposed but offset around the base.

For headlight bulbs most of the newer twin lamp set-ups use H1 and H7 halogen bulbs; older single lamp headlamps will use a H4 Halogen (472) twin filament bulb. In addition to this the small front sidelights and marker lamps will mostly be 5w capless push in bulbs; older types may use a small bayonet 5w bulb (which could also be used as a rear light bulb where the stop and tail function are not in the same position.

JohnW


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

FWIW

If you have a newer Fiat X2/50, its easier to remove the whole headlight unit. 
After faffing around for a couple of hours and still not getting a satisfactory result and after some good advice on MHF I managed to do the job in 15 minutes.
Just two cover plates and three Phillips screws to undo and the headlight comes right off.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This thread set me thinking. Now where the hell have I stashed that triangle...???

Ray.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> This thread set me thinking. Now where the hell have I stashed that triangle...???
> 
> Ray.


hey Ray, you got me at it as well  
I found our two by the jack


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some vehicles I have had were equipped with lamps I could not change. The Smart car headlamps are a good example. On asking how much it would cost Smart to replace a headlamp, it was around £70 including an hours labour. There was no way my hand could get into the space so I took it to Halfords who charged £6 and took about 3 minutes!! We did not take this car into France.
Alan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> This thread set me thinking. Now where the hell have I stashed that triangle...???
> 
> Ray.


50 metres behind you? :lol:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


I,ve heard that you can get electrocuted changing a lightbulb now :? 


norm


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I,ve heard that you can get electrocuted changing a lightbulb now :?
> 
> norm


Only if the electricity is on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

*Spare Bulbs Checked in Spain not in France*

Last time we were asked for spare bulbs was in Rosas ( Spain) 1975 ) in a car, but it is worth noting that the driver wore glasses and was asked to show his spare driving glasses. It was daylight as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Q*

I could be wrong but I dont think its actually a legal requirement to carry spare bulbs in France. I thought it was but recently read something saying it was in a couple of countries but France was just advisory.

I carry a few that I got off ebay. Have no idea what they would fit. Although one did work in the toilet when it went.


----------



## curlytail (Apr 4, 2007)

A little off from the original question but the Czech Republic and Austria are poles apart as regards standards. A few years ago we hired a car in the Czech Republic and crossed the border for a day out in Austria. An Austrian driver flagged us down to tell me that I had a rear light out. I thanked him and looked in my boot and found a spare bulb and held it up to show him so he could get on his way but he continued to watch me until I changed it. I am not sure if he was being helpful in case I struggled with it or didn't trust me to change it :?


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Lived here in France for 8 years. I've been stopped by the Police a handful of times for roadside checks, they have never asked to see a set of spare bulbs.

I have also never been in a country with so many cars with single headlamps. We drove home one night and counted one in ten cars had defect front headlamps !

The list of things you now legally have to have in the car gets longer and longer - as well as the reflective jacket for every passenger, you now have to have an alcohol breath test in the car !


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

One-eyed cars?

Britain is catching up.

I would reckon that about 10% of cars/vans in UK have a lighting defect.

Oooops - noticed a number plate lamp out last night.

Should be replacing it instead of wasting time on here....


----------

